# Cutting out frogs?



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

I've read and seen where people are cutting out the black plastic of the frogs, especially on Atlas turnouts. Why?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I do not know if this is why others have done it but this is why I have had to in the past. Occasionally the plastic will cause older rolling stock and locos to hit the bottom of the frog. By cutting it out and making the channel deeper the older wheels will fit better.


----------



## dougget (Feb 8, 2010)

That's why I did it. I was told that older wheels have larger flanges than new stuff. Atlas track meets current standards, but wheels have changed over time. I had to create some extra room on a 25deg crossover as well as a few new snap switches.

My experience is that most rolling stock is fine, and longer locomotives are fine. I have a couple of older 2 axle switchers that would not roll over the crossover because the wheels were getting lifted off the track when the flange was riding up on the plastic frog.

A little time with a small file did the trick.

Doug


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I actually use a file and not a saw. What you are doing, in essence, is deepening and widening the frog. Older cars, pre-RP25, have wheel sets the have deeper and wider flanges. This, sometimes, causes the car to "jump the rail" or bind in the frog.

NMRA RP25 is a "recommended best practice" that manufacturers use to make sure that their product can be used universally in the hobby. RP25 deals with the gauge, size, flange width and depth of the wheels.

Bob


----------

